# Former UFC contender Hermes Franca Jailed for 4 years



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

> A former Ultimate Fighting Championship lightweight title contender has been sentenced to more than three years in prison after being convicted this week of sexually abusing an underage female student at his Clackamas martial arts school.
> 
> Hermes Franca Barros, 37, pleaded guilty in Clackamas County Court on Wednesday to one count of unlawful penetration and one count of first-degree sexual abuse. He was sentenced to 3½ years in prison.
> 
> ...


http://www.oregonlive.com/clackamascounty/index.ssf/2012/01/former_ufc_fighter_hermes_fran.html

In all honesty, i've always liked Hermes, but he practically raped a minor here, the dude deserves a lot more than 4 years. Throw him in the slammer for life, people like that don't deserve a second chance.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

What a douchebag. Have fun beating off the 10 dudes ramming your butthole. You will know what it's like on the other side now:thumb02:


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Jeez, sexually violating his Jiujitsu student? I wonder who would want to attend his academy after he is released from jail. Don't see him having much opportunities in life anymore. His academy will be ruined.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

**** him. Seriously this happens far too much at martial arts schools and it deserves to be punished more than what it is. **** Hermes, I hope Mike Whitehead is his bunkmate and wrecks his shit.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

No real details.

Only thing I gathered was he fingered some possibly 13 year old or maybe younger girl.

Pretty damn vague background.

Sentence seems about right anyway.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm sorry... "unlawful penetration".

I've never heard of that one before.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

RedRocket44 said:


> I'm sorry... "unlawful penetration".
> 
> I've never heard of that one before.


It means he didn't use his mouth or penis.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

so how old was the girl? 17, 16, 13 ect....


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

M_D said:


> so how old was the girl? 17, 16, 13 ect....


Under 14. I'm going to guess between 10-13.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Under 14. I'm going to guess between 10-13.


where does it say under 14? been looking around the net and i cant find any details


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

There was no consent.. that alone makes it disgusting. Hermes is in a role where he has a duty of care over his students, especially his underage students. What he did was intolerable and he completely violated a helpless girl.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

> *Second degree unlawful sexual penetration in Oregon means penetration by something other than the mouth or penis of a girl under the age of 14. *It is believed Franca, who owned a BJJ academy, The Team Hermes Franca BJJ Academy, in the city at one point, is accused of violating a girl who was a student of his. He since closed down the academy and is living in Florida.


http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/334531/Hermes-Franca-message-from-lock-up/




MRBRESK said:


> There was no consent.. that alone makes it disgusting


There are no facts to substantiate that.

Other than legal jargon of course, which deems minors legally unable to give consent.

But there is no fact to substantiate the girl was violated against her will.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I dont understand the attraction to minors. I had a conversation with a pretty cute 20 year old girl at a party not to long ago and walked away after five minutes of listening to her ridiculousness. I dont get how someone could find anything appealing about having a sexual or romantic relationship with a child.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/334531/Hermes-Franca-message-from-lock-up/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Legal jargon???? Are you seriously saying that? I hope not! I really do!

A girl under 14 could NEVER intelligently consent to a 30+ male penetrating them. The person is an authority figure in their life, and even if the girl thought it was okay, it was only because she had no way of knowing it wasn't!

That is ridiculous to say that is legal jargon... WOW!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

DanTheJu said:


> Legal jargon???? Are you seriously saying that? I hope not! I really do!
> 
> I girl under 14 could NEVER intelligently consent to a 30+ male penetrating them. The person is an authority figure in their life, and even if the girl thought it was okay, it was only because she had no way of knowing it wasn't!
> 
> That is ridiculous to say that is legal jargon... WOW!


What about a 13 year old girl consenting to a 15/16 year old male penetrating them?


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> I dont understand the attraction to minors. I had a conversation with a pretty cute 20 year old girl at a party not to long ago and walked away after five minutes of listening to her ridiculousness. I dont get how someone could find anything appealing about having a sexual or romantic relationship with a child.


Agreed... kind of.. A 20 year old girl can be SUPER hot physically, but most I have met since I turned 30+ are difficult to talk to, but there are the rare exception to that rule.

Now, under 14, there is no exception to that rule at all... I enjoy a beautiful woman, and some 20 year olds meat that, but a 13 year old NEVER!


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> What about a 13 year old girl consenting to a 15/16 year old male penetrating them?


I still dont think that they 13 year old fully understands what they are consenting to, but neither does the 15 year old. But what in the world does that have to do with Hermes Franca?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

DanTheJu said:


> I still dont think that they 13 year old fully understands what they are consenting to, but neither does the 15 year old. But what in the world does that have to do with Hermes Franca?


It's of the same legal consequence. The difference being the boy, as a minor is processed differently.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> It's of the same legal consequence. The difference being the boy, as a minor is processed differently.


I still fail to see how this relates to Franca at all.

Franca was an authority figure in the victims life. He was a role model. He was one who could use his standing for malicious reasons, like penetrating and molesting...

A 15 year old boy having sex with a 13 year old girl is just misguided teens, not at all related to the Franca case, AT ALL!

Apples and Oranges!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

DanTheJu said:


> I still fail to see how this relates to Franca at all.
> 
> Franca was an authority figure in the victims life. He was a role model. He was one who could use his standing for malicious reasons, like penetrating and molesting...
> 
> ...


I just wanted your opinion on 13 year olds consenting to 15 year olds.

Point being, legally there is no difference.

If you want to get into ethics, certainly there's somewhat of a difference.

But it isn't like I'm going to pretend that in every such instance of these cases, the victim was totally innocent in it. Right is right and wrong is wrong and certainly as a young teen, and even a pre-teen, males and females have that aspect down at the very least.

Granted, in this particular case it's too vague to speculate. She could be 8 years old for all we know. Obviously much different scenario.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> I just wanted your opinion on 13 year olds consenting to 15 year olds.
> 
> Point being, legally there is no difference.
> 
> ...



I see what your saying about kids knowing what is right and wrong, but kids are stupid. Maybe stupid isnt the right word, but ignorant and easily guided into bad situations is fairly accurate. Even if a kid is 100 percent on board and felt like nothing was wrong, they are still a kid and ninety nine percent of the time are easliy influenced. Kids make good victims for predators because they trust people.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Roflcopter future pedo alert.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> I just wanted your opinion on 13 year olds consenting to 15 year olds.
> 
> *Point being, legally there is no difference.*
> 
> ...


Legally there is a big difference between a 13 and 15 then 13 and 21+


Wait.. i think i might have misunderstood. Are you just comparing a 13 to a 15 year old??? not a 13 hooking up with a 15 AND a 13 hooking up with a 30 year old?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> Roflcopter future pedo alert.























On an unrelated note, -100 for you being a limey and spelling it "pedo" rather than "paedo".



joshua7789 said:


> I see what your saying about kids knowing what is right and wrong, but kids are stupid. Maybe stupid isnt the right word, but ignorant and easily guided into bad situations is fairly accurate. Even if a kid is 100 percent on board and felt like nothing was wrong, they are still a kid and ninety nine percent of the time are easliy influenced. Kids make good victims for predators because they trust people.


I think 5 years is just in this instance. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> Roflcopter future pedo alert.


Yeah I unfortunately thought that too. He's downplaying a grown man fingering a girl 13 or under and asking way too many creepy hypothetical questions for my liking.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> On an unrelated note, -100 for you being a limey and spelling it "pedo" rather than "paedo".


Further to your unrelated note how does one shorten Pedophile to paedo? surely we English are right here.

Im dissapoint in Hermes he always seemed like a nice guy. Guess not.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

pipe said:


> Further to your unrelated note how does one shorten Pedophile to paedo? surely we English are right here.
> 
> Im dissapoint in Hermes he always seemed like a nice guy. Guess not.


Paedophile?

UK is the only place they spell it that way.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

pipe said:


> Further to your unrelated note how does one shorten Pedophile to paedo? surely we English are right here.
> 
> Im dissapoint in Hermes he always seemed like a nice guy. Guess not.


According to the googles the english are the ones that more commonly spell it paedophile, but I'm guessing both spellings is acceptable there.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Paedophile?
> 
> UK is the only place they spell it that way.


So im guessing your motto in life is

"Old enough to pee Old enough for me."


Well....


And Paedo is stupid. Its clearly Pedo when shortened. Why shorten it to something that makes no sense.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Why are you guys jumping on Rofl. All he did was make a valid point; we do not know how old the girl was or if she consented. That doesn't make it any better, since he is 33 or whatever and an authority figure, but based on the information there is no way to tell. That is all he was saying.

Anyways **** Franca. What a way to squander a great opportunity and success.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

4 years for a 30 something man to finger or whatever he used on a 14 year old or younger girl and 4 years is about right?

Try 40.


----------



## SexyHobo (Jan 7, 2012)

uhauahuahauha!!!!!!!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

you created an account to post that?


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

"I am now a man with very little freedom"

Well Hermes, you don't give much credibility to your argument that you are a 'man' at all. Don't whine about your freedom; you abused it. I hope Karma balances the equation during your tenure in prison.


----------



## tankie64 (Jan 22, 2009)

rygu said:


> Yeah I unfortunately thought that too. He's downplaying a grown man fingering a girl 13 or under and asking way too many creepy hypothetical questions for my liking.


I agree, too many creepy hypotheticals. I can get on board for some serious consequences. All of this bullshit about 4 years being sufficient........What?????? A man in a position of authority vs. a girl of under 14 years of age. Even if she requests such a thing, he should be man enough to not go there. What is wrong with people?


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

in rofls defense there are many young girls who would actually like older guys to do this, im not saying its normal but many of you are downplaying just how early some girls start being sluts

ive actually met many 13 year olds, even 12 year olds, that developed pretty early and started ******* older guys like 18-20

ive alwasy thought that the max difference between a guy and a girl should be 3 years, more than that i just think its weird, but there are pervs out there that enjoy young slutty pre teens

and like i said, there are young slutty pre-teens, who already know how to do things better than some teens

im not backing franca here, seems like what he did is disgusting, he really looks like a nasty perv, but we really dont know the details, he probably deserved it anyway, still i was just in general defending rofl cuz some of you seem to live in fantasy land

in reality 13 year olds sometimes actually can say "I prefer this position"


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/334531/Hermes-Franca-message-from-lock-up/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it wasn't against her will (or she didn't say it was) the charge would be for statutory ****, meaning an older person having sex/doing things with a minor. The "Legal Jargon" is saying that at the very least it was against her will. Even if it was technically consentual it's still ******* sick. He's what, in his mid 30s (EDIT: Wiki says 37)? Shes under ******* 14? That's ******* disgusting. Not to mention that the entire situation of Hermes being her teacher and given the massive amount of other cases like this in other gyms it sets up this sort of "Cult like leadership" fanaticism for Hermes. It means that he could very easily have taken advantage of this little girl. 

Like I said, given what I just read, the way the charges are worded and the loads of other situations I've seen exactly like this, I'm willing to bet that this is what happened until I hear something further.

Sick piece of shit either way.



> *in rofls defense there are many young girls who would actually like older guys to do this, im not saying its normal but many of you are downplaying just how early some girls start being sluts*
> 
> ive actually met many 13 year olds, even 12 year olds, that developed pretty early and started ******* older guys like 18-20
> 
> ...


Even if she did want to do this (and I'm talking in a completely random "I met this older guy at this place today and now I want to be with him", not with Hermes in a place of authority type of situation), it's still Pedophilia and it's still ******* sick. Consent does not matter in this situation at all IMO. The girl is ******* 12~14 (I'm guessing, they just said under 14) she DOES NOT KNOW WHAT THE **** SHE IS DOING. SHE IS NOT AN ADULT AND HER MIND IS NOT CAPABLE OF MAKING RATION DECISIONS ON THE MATTER. Hermes in that situation needs to step back and say, "Hold the ******* phone. You're a CHILD. No way in hell." Tell her parents about the behavior and get her help or something. Not ******* finger her after class.


(EDIT: Sorry about all the cursing. I have a 4 year old daughter so this shit really hits home with me. My wife and a couple of my friends have been in this same sort of situation before where teachers get this sort of aura about them from teaching women and they know it and attempt to take advantage of it. Luckily none of my friends/wife were stupid enough to fall for it, but it happens far more than you think.)


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

Although still illegal, could've been consensual rather than forced ****.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm just glad justice works in some countries.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

If this was genuinely against her will, 4years doesn't make up for the lifetime of hurt the poor girl will have to endure. The entire details aren't clear but if this is the case, and it was forced, then Franca should get 10years minimum. He would've taken a girls innocence and she is the one who will have the psychological scars to contend with.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

4 years is pathetic honestly heck there is a article on yahoo right now where a woman faces 20 years in prison for feeding whales


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

M_D said:


> 4 years is pathetic honestly heck there is a article on yahoo right now where a woman faces 20 years in prison for feeding whales


He'll parole after 2 of them with good behavior. He must have taken a deal to get that.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Aside from Hermes being a complete pervert shitface, it is very possible he made other gyms lose their customers. Imagine what kind of a message shit like this sends to parents whose kids train in MMA gyms. Trainers sexually abusing their trainees? You bet I'd feel uncomfortable as a parent.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> If it wasn't against her will (or she didn't say it was) the charge would be for statutory ****, meaning an older person having sex/doing things with a minor. The "Legal Jargon" is saying that at the very least it was against her will. Even if it was technically consentual it's still ******* sick. He's what, in his mid 30s (EDIT: Wiki says 37)? Shes under ******* 14? That's ******* disgusting. Not to mention that the entire situation of Hermes being her teacher and given the massive amount of other cases like this in other gyms it sets up this sort of "Cult like leadership" fanaticism for Hermes. It means that he could very easily have taken advantage of this little girl.
> 
> Like I said, given what I just read, the way the charges are worded and the loads of other situations I've seen exactly like this, I'm willing to bet that this is what happened until I hear something further.
> 
> ...


no doubt, i agree 100% its a very unethical thing to take advantage of a little girl, be it she wanted it or not, i just think it does make it less bad if she wanted it, being a victim of **** is a whole different level

still sick anyways no doubt, i also think 4 years isnt enough...and hes probably done this countless times


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

it doesn't change anything, but his letter was kinda touching. At least he's not trying to deny or minimize what he's done.

nonetheless, I'm kinda shocked about how light the judment was, 4 years for sexual abuse seem very light, I'm sure there's more to it (maybe private deal with the family)


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> If it wasn't against her will (or she didn't say it was) the charge would be for statutory ****, meaning an older person having sex/doing things with a minor. The "Legal Jargon" is saying that at the very least it was against her will. Even if it was technically consentual it's still ******* sick. He's what, in his mid 30s (EDIT: Wiki says 37)? Shes under ******* 14? That's ******* disgusting. Not to mention that the entire situation of Hermes being her teacher and given the massive amount of other cases like this in other gyms it sets up this sort of "Cult like leadership" fanaticism for Hermes. It means that he could very easily have taken advantage of this little girl.
> 
> Like I said, given what I just read, the way the charges are worded and the loads of other situations I've seen exactly like this, I'm willing to bet that this is what happened until I hear something further.
> 
> ...


Statutory **** would imply sex between a minor between the ages of 14 and whatever the AOC in Oregon is and an adult.

Because she's under 14, it was deemed sexual abuse by default.




M_D said:


> 4 years is pathetic honestly heck there is a article on yahoo right now where a woman faces 20 years in prison for feeding whales


Has she been convicted yet?

That's a maximum sentence, doesn't mean she is going to get that.


And I'm all for not throwing people in jail forever....not a great place and not a place where a huge population should be spending the majority of their life in.


If they are a danger to society....if they need to be institutionalized, sure thing.


But I'm not like some vindictive asshole who thinks so highly of myself that I think anyone who does wrong should be locked up and the key thrown away.




ACTAFOOL said:


> no doubt, i agree 100% its a very unethical thing to take advantage of a little girl, be it she wanted it or not, i just think it does make it less bad if she wanted it, being a victim of **** is a whole different level
> 
> still sick anyways no doubt, i also think 4 years isnt enough...and hes probably done this countless times


This is my point as well. If she indeed wasn't on board with it then yeah she was clearly victimized and that kind of thing can have far-reaching and traumatic effects on a young girl that she'll take to her grave.

However, if she was just some hormone-raging 12-13 year old that got a little too hot for her instructor while rolling with him...not so much....nothing more than a silly memory to keep with her about how dumb she was.

Maybe I'm just desensitized seeing as some of my classmates at 12-13 were blowing 18 to 22 year old dudes. And there were like 6 pregnant girls in my middle school.


And of course, that one time where a 14 year old girl wanted to perform fellatio on me...obviously I wasn't down with that though...


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

I worked for a charity over here in the UK for years and some of the stuff you hear and see from young kids is insane. One crazy stat I heard of under age mothers (something I was paid to research) is that the younger the underage mother, the older the father was likely to be. Also, I was told by someone who worked for Barnardos that it is very common these days for young girls to be pimped out by their older boyfriends. It amazes me that some guys are willing to risk everything just to **** a 13 year old, beyond crazy. There is 1 up side however, it leads to genius comedy moments such as this:






I am aware that by posting this I am trivialising a very serious situation, but watch the video to the end and the comedy will balance it out.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I am so disgusted now! If I had a daughter, or if my sister or a cousin went to his school, and he pulled that shit, I guarantee you, I'd be in jail now! That is one of the lowest things someone can do, especially a person who is suppose to protect and teach their students about honor, integrity, respect, courtesy, self control etc. 

Franca simply broke all of them, and I can only hope he is snuffed in prison.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

MagiK11 said:


> I am so disgusted now! *If I had a daughter, or if my sister or a cousin went to his school, and he pulled that shit, I guarantee you, I'd be in jail now!* That is one of the lowest things someone can do, especially a person who is suppose to protect and teach their students about honor, integrity, respect, courtesy, self control etc.
> 
> Franca simply broke all of them, and I can only hope he is snuffed in prison.


You got that right. I'd be tasering the goof, and he'd wake up with broken kneecaps.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Completely disgusting. Funnily enough, I fought against this guy on the UFC Undisputed game earlier this evening, and didn't like it because I always admired as a fighter. As an MMA fan, this is really disheartening and pretty unbeliveable. The sport could do without shit like this. First Mike Whitehead and now this prick. 4 years is a joke.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

rygu said:


> You got that right. I'd be tasering the goof, and he'd wake up with broken kneecaps.


^ This.
Except we can't have tasers here in Portugal, so i guess a hammer would have to suffice.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I feel nothing for Franca, I just feel sympathy for the girl who has the memories of his actions...those will never be erased.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

LizaG said:


> I feel nothing for Franca, I just feel sympathy for the girl who has the memories of his actions...those will never be erased.


Exactly! She will never look at MMA, or jujitsu the same way IMO. I feel for her and her family.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

At my old highschool. A good highschool btw with no previous problems. There was a foreign student that was chinese and could not speak a lick of English. Yet somehow the guy had better grades then anyone in that school. He got like A+ on everything he did. Well we have a babysitting program that students can take and it will replace those other classes like Cooking,computers,art, ETC. Well this chinese guy took that class and was a baby sitter there. 2 of my friends from that class walked in on this Chinese kid finger banging a 4 year old. It was sickening and it shocked the whole school. The guy got deported back to china to face the charges (Or i was told).

Crazy thing we had a school newspaper and he was interviewed for an article one and one of the questions was "What is your favorite class" and he answered "Child care class".

Now we know why... -_-


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> At my old highschool. A good highschool btw with no previous problems. There was a foreign student that was chinese and could not speak a lick of English. Yet somehow the guy had better grades then anyone in that school. He got like A+ on everything he did. Well we have a babysitting program that students can take and it will replace those other classes like Cooking,computers,art, ETC. Well this chinese guy took that class and was a baby sitter there. 2 of my friends from that class walked in on this Chinese kid finger banging a 4 year old. It was sickening and it shocked the whole school. The guy got deported back to china to face the charges (Or i was told).
> 
> Crazy thing we had a school newspaper and he was interviewed for an article one and one of the questions was "What is your favorite class" and he answered "Child care class".
> 
> Now we know why... -_-



Thank you for that horrific story. I have watched a lot of holiday movies lately and needed something to remind me that the world is not a happy place and is in fact full of evil pieces of shit. I am once again hoping the world ends in december.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

joshua7789 said:


> Thank you for that horrific story. I have watched a lot of holiday movies lately and needed something to remind me that the world is not a happy place and is in fact full of evil pieces of shit. I am once again hoping the world ends in december.


It was in the news and had a picture of him. I tried googling it but i couldnt find anything. I still remember looking at the article like it was yesterday. My highschool was "Branham Highschool" located in San Jose. I am sure someone could find some traces of it.


----------



## _redruM_ (Dec 30, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Maybe I'm just desensitized seeing as some of my classmates at 12-13 were blowing 18 to 22 year old dudes. And there were like 6 pregnant girls in my middle school.


I saw a lot of that stuff around me, too. Thing is, anyone who had any class recognized guys that old going to girls that young for sexual attention were pretty gigantic losers. This is even assuming the girls are the aggressors and the guys are in no position of authority. It's just pathetic.

Hermes' situation is much worse than that, even without the details. If it were up to me, he'd be looking at a lot more than 4 years.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

How low can you get. That loss to Tyson Griffin pretty much ended him.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

LizaG said:


> I feel nothing for Franca, I just feel sympathy for the girl who has the memories of his actions...those will never be erased.


Again, we know nothing about the details. But what if this girl or any other victim bragged to law enforcement about how many adults she's slept with and was in fact proud of it?


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

tecnotut said:


> Again, we know nothing about the details. But what if this girl or any other *victim* bragged to law enforcement about how many adults she's slept with and was in fact proud of it?


What in the world would that matter? Franca is 37 the girl was under 14! There is NO REASON in the WORLD for a dude that old to do ANYTHING sexual with A CHILD. NONE! It is disgusting, it is criminal, it is reprehensible! 

Anybody even questioning this should take a step back and question themselves! 

A child being proud of doing something wrong does not mean in ANY WAY that the crime that has been committed is any less severe!


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

Funny that the above post is my 666th post! HAHA


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I am surprised how many people are trying to word this in an attempt to give Franca the benefit of the doubt. Pretty weird tbh. I think this dude is a scum bag and should be put in a room with big manly man that just finger bang his butt hole all dayy all night until he starts loving it. Then they stop...


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Oh don't worry that will be happening to him. Actually a lot worse things will probably happen to Hermes, if he makes it out at all. That is all assuming he goes to full prison with murderers and everything. Not sure how it works for the state he is in.

http://abcnews.go.com/US/story?id=90004#.TwnZHm-XRLs

Even among criminals child molesters are considered the lowest of the low. I think he is going to get what is coming to him.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Ape City said:


> Oh don't worry that will be happening to him. Actually a lot worse things will probably happen to Hermes, if he makes it out at all. That is all assuming he goes to full prison with murderers and everything. Not sure how it works for the state he is in.
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/US/story?id=90004#.TwnZHm-XRLs
> 
> Even among criminals child molesters are considered the lowest of the low. I think he is going to get what is coming to him.


Good thing for him he isn't in Brazil and didn't commit his dirty little crime in Brazil. Their mentality towards this kind of thing there would not be as forgiving as US law is.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Ape City said:


> Oh don't worry that will be happening to him. Actually a lot worse things will probably happen to Hermes, if he makes it out at all. That is all assuming he goes to full prison with murderers and everything. Not sure how it works for the state he is in.
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/US/story?id=90004#.TwnZHm-XRLs
> 
> Even among criminals child molesters are considered the lowest of the low. I think he is going to get what is coming to him.


It's not like they'll know what he did unless he tells them and even if it got out he'd likely be placed among other people like himself. They usually try to keep the inmates from killing each other.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

LOL unlawful penetration, is that a serious term?


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

DanTheJu said:


> What in the world would that matter? Franca is 37 the girl was under 14! There is NO REASON in the WORLD for a dude that old to do ANYTHING sexual with A CHILD. NONE! It is disgusting, it is criminal, it is reprehensible!
> 
> Anybody even questioning this should take a step back and question themselves!
> 
> A child being proud of doing something wrong does not mean in ANY WAY that the crime that has been committed is any less severe!


Calm down, you totally missed the point, which is really my fault because I didn't spell out my point clearly. 

Someone earlier said that four years is light given the victim's emotional and mental trauma. That implies he should be given more time if she's been irreparably harmed. So mental injury should increase the punishment, and four years isn't enough. We all agree on this. 

But what if the child was a willing, voluntary (and proud) participant? Should the punishment be increased, even if there was no harm? What if the victim does not want the punishment increased? 

My point is if it was forced ****, then four years is not enough. If the child was a willing participant, maybe even a proud initiator, then I'm content with the four years.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

ptw said:


> LOL unlawful penetration, is that a serious term?


It's a legal term, yes.


----------

